# where to buy european plugs in us



## sparky25 (Sep 28, 2009)

My client is sending pre-fabricated desks overseas to the UK and Germany and we are wiring the desks locally, about 5 of them. I am installing GFCI as a precaution and using SJEOOW and MC to NEC code.

All equipment in the desks are 100-220v 50/60Hz so power is not an issue but I was looking for an online source to purchase European plugs. I belive I need Type G but am not sure if this is equivalent to the US 5-15P?

Also- If anyone knows are European outlets 220v 15amps or are they a different amperage?

Thanks!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.alibaba.com/products/electrical_plug/--141905--------------------------.html?noddp=Y


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

b&q is the european equivalent of Lowe's and Home Depot

http://nextday.diy.com/app/c/H100976/Cable+Accessories/Plugs+&+Fuses


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure about Germany,but I believe most panelboards in the UK have an RCD main breaker,which is the approximate equivalent of our GFCI protection.I'm relatively certain this is true also of Germany,someone will, no doubt ,be along shortly to set me straight.


----------

